# Marriage registration in Portugal



## shunamite (Jan 28, 2017)

Dear All,

Kindly advise on the process of marriage registration in Portugal.

I hold a Portuguese passport , but live in UAE.
In order to get my children their Portuguese Nationality , I need to first register my marriage.

Can I do it on my own or do I need to hire a lawyer ?

Thanks


----------

